# Transmission vin code on a 70 Lemans?



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, let's start this by saying I goofed. I bought the Lemans and didn't realise because I didn't really look that it has a salvage title. In Ohio, that means that I have to have it inspected and they check all vin locations. If any don't match up I have to have receipts for those parts. So, I need to find all the vins myself and see what I have got. 

The one I am not sure of is the transmission. This is a TH350, if that matters. 

From searching here, the engine only has one vin stamp, should be on the passenger side by the timing cover. The rear axle has no vin code, just dates.
The main body has it on the driver's side dash by the windshield. 

Are there any I am missing? Any on the frame? They look for body panels if the factory marks them, but I don't believe that GM was marking the panels in 1970.

The seller said as far as he knows it is all original, but I don't really feel like trusting him after he didn't bother to mention the salvage part. :rofl:

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

.....i believe the VIN is also stamped on the left rear frame rail Russ, good luck, where bouts in Ohio are you, i am in MI just North of Toledo


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> .....i believe the VIN is also stamped on the left rear frame rail Russ, good luck, where bouts in Ohio are you, i am in MI just North of Toledo


:agree Yes, and it's stamped into the TOP side of the frame rail. You've got to "get lucky" with a mirror or lift up the body to see it. It's between the extreme rear of the frame and the rearmost body bushing.

Bear


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks to both. Does anyone know if the transmission has a vin stamped on it? 

I hope to get a chance to look at the car this weekend. Problem is I really need to rebuild the front suspension and all brakes on my 95 Blazer, and since I finally got the last parts I have been waiting on I should be doing that so the wife can have her car back. Blazer has 4wd, which I need right now. 

I am in Warren, which is about 20 miles maybe from the Pennsylvania border. A bit north of Youngstown.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

To my knowledge, GM never stamped the trans. with a VIN code.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

should have stamping date code though and as long as it's prior to the build date of the car i can't see they could say much (but THEY are the government)

Chevrolet Car Club - GM Transmission Identification & Decoding


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for that link. It was/is a big help. According to that link GM did stamp the last 6 numbers of the vin along with some other stuff, and it even gave the possible places. 

Guess I had best start with the engine, since that should be the easiest. If it is ok, then I am not too worried about the others, although I will still check. 

Going to PA this Saturday to look at/buy some bucket seats from a Grand Prix GTP(what ever GTP means). They look comfortable and in decent shape in the pictures. Guy is going to sell both plus the rear seat(doubt if I can use that, but will measure and see) and the console from the car. Again, not sure about using the console, but it is worth a shot. Especially for $75 for all the above. arty:


Russ


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats a steal, the seats for GTO a good set will run 600.00. i cross referenced the GM parts list and found a set of corvair buckets original with one small tear that are the same as the 64-65 GTO cores, and i am doing the seats in the 65' GTO covers with the arrowhead logos on them, seats cost me 250.00. console and shfter will be different but may work (have a buddy who used a firebird one and looks good). doubt the back seat will fit but a good upholstery shop can make a cover for your original to match your fronts....hope your title thing goes well Russ


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

